# Which 1911?



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

I went to the SHOT Show last weekend and the best part about it was that I got to handle the 1911 models from all the major manufacturers. I've been hankering for one for a couple of decades. Maybe it's time. 

Well, the two I ended up liking the best were the Kimber (no surprise) and the Springfield (surprise). The Kimber was the CDP II with the five inch barrel. The Springfield was the full size model in blue.

I am trying to decide which I like better. I know the Kimber has great quality but likely costs more than the Springfield. What is the quality like on the Springfield? Does it shoot as well as the Kimber? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

"The Springfield?" Could you elaborate a little more? Springfield has a pretty wide selection of full size models, and not many iif any of them are "blued" anymore unless it's a custom shop order.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

VAMarine, I believe it was the .45 Mil Spec Parkerized. Not really blued, I guess.

I just read your 1911 Reference Guide. Great info. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Surculus Solitudo said:


> VAMarine, I believe it was the .45 Mil Spec Parkerized. Not really blued, I guess.


OK, that's a little more helpful. :smt023

First off, trying to compare a CDP to a SA MILSPEC isn't exactly fair, comparing a Loaded or TRP to the CDP would be closer to apples vs. apples.

In terms of "which shoots" better, we need to look at a few things, a lot of _those things _depend on how the gun is equipped. In terms of mechanical accuracy from a rest, you won't see _that _much difference if any. In the hand however several factors apply like the grip safety, a beaver tail will make the gun shoot more comfortably as the GI style grip safety can get a little annoying THE BEAVER TAIL ALSO allows the gun to sit lower in the hand a bit which lowers the bore of the pistol to the hand.

The checkered front strap of the CDP may reduce shifting of the grip which may help increase "shooting better". The sights of the MILSPEC are pretty good as they are of the "enhanced" variety when compared to the GI style sights. Regarding the CDP yeah it has night sights, but those really don't make for a better shooting gun, unless you use the sights in low light situations. The Kimber sights are of a no snag design, but lately a snag design for one handed cycling of the slide seems to be all the rage. However, the CDP is alloy framed while the MILSPEC is steel framed, thus the CDP might have more felt recoil.

As far as Springfield quality vs. Kimber quality, I have to go with Springfield, they have a better reputation as far as guns working out of the box and better customer service if needed, not to mention a better warranty. Prettier does not always = better quality.

If the price of the CDP doesn't scare you off, take a look at a SA Loaded model. They about the same features of the CDP minus the front strap checkering and should still be $100-$200 cheaper, but be advised that I'm biased against Kimber.


----------



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

I vote for the springer :smt023 I was deciding between kimber and Springfield 5" 1911's and I have loved my Springfield. After four stores and holding dozens of 1911's, I found a brand new SA lw operator for $800. I don't see how u could go wrong either way. Good luck. Too soon to ask for pics?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Have owned a Kimber Ultra Grand Raptor 2. Great gun but it spent so much time looking good and no time being shot that I sold it for a couple guns , ammo and cash so that I would do some shooting. And a Springfield Black and Silver.








This one has never been shot, another safe queen. But she is my last 1911 so she ain't going any where.
I hope to get, sometime late this year, a Para 1911 18-9. I love the 1911 model but I want one in 9mm and the 18-9 has 18+1. 
Soooo looking forward to it.


----------



## Lucretius (Jan 3, 2008)

My opinion would be to look harder at the Springfield line as was suggested above. And the Springfield standard/parkerized is not on the same playingfield in features as the Kimber CDP.

Keep in mind that Springfield offers a lifetime warranty on their guns, regardless of original owner or not. Not so with Kimber. Do a google or research more on warranty issues alone between the 2 companies and I think you may get a better impression of what you're really buying. Of course, take into account it is the internet so factual information sometimes is not so "factual". And I am biased against Kimber as well.

Happy hunting.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dan Wesson.


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

oak1971 said:


> Dan Wesson.


+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Bald1 said:


> +1 :mrgreen:


+2 :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

YFZsandrider said:


> +2 :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:drooling::smt007
I want one!


----------

